# No calling 1yr old



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

I read that males can start calling as early as 4.5 months. Should I assume these are all females? The first frog is the largest and last is the smallest. Frog no.1...


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

frog no.2...


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

frog no. 3...


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

You'll not hear tincs call unless you're right next to them with the lid open. It's a very faint buzz. I didn't catch my male calling till he was about 18 months. He could of been calling sooner. You'll probably see him call over hearing him.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

It would be my guess that frog number 2 is a male and number 1 is female. Not sure about 3. Even if you started getting eggs you might not hear calling. Tinc species usually have a low pitched buzz sounding call. Most people will see calling before hearing it. I have some breeding pairs that I have not once heard or seen a call and I'm pretty obsessive about staring at my frogs.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks you have frog 1: female, frog 2: male, frog 3: female. Tinc calls are very low. I can barley hear my Azureus or Citronella.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My guess is one and two are male. Three is a female. And they are right, Tincs are soooo quiet! I had breeding pairs for years that I never heard.
Doug


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

One and three female, #2 is male, healing nicely!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Looks you have frog 1: female, frog 2: male, frog 3: female. Tinc calls are very low. I can barley hear my Azureus or Citronella.


 I agree. I've never heard my azureus or auratus males call in three years! Frog #2 has larger toe pads, characteristic of male tincs.

Have you gotten any eggs?

Edit - I changed my mind after looking more closely at #3. I'm thinking #1 is the only female.


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

JimO said:


> I agree. I've never heard my azureus or auratus males call in three years! Frog #2 has larger toe pads, characteristic of male tincs.
> 
> Have you gotten any eggs?
> 
> Edit - I changed my mind after looking more closely at #3. I'm thinking #1 is the only female.


No eggs yet.


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> One and three female, #2 is male, healing nicely!


That picture is a week or so old. The spots are almost completely gone now.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Bill, female:male:female. A lot of tincs slow down or stop breeding in the Winter. If you keep feeding heavily now and mist everyday, you have a very good chance to get the going.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Powder Blues are notorius for being difficult to sex.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Download some tinc calls, (powder blue if you can find them) and play them next to the tank either from your computer or an mp3 player. Just play it a few times and watch the frogs' throats. Like others have said, chances are you wont hear them calling so you just have to watch for them to call. I wouldn't play the calls too many times in a row, because you might stress them out. 
I can get almost all of my males frogs to call when I do this with my mp3 player with just headphones next to the tank.

edit- if you need a link to some let me know.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Pulling one of the females might work very well. Females in this species tend to be agressive towards eachother. Pulling one from the tank might make the other one finally get in the mood to stroke the males back and get it on...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

for refrence, some thumbnail frogs will becomemature by 4.5 months, but the larger species take longer. its not unusual for tincs to finally become mature and start mating at 12-18 months.

james


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

james67 said:


> for refrence, some thumbnail frogs will becomemature by 4.5 months, but the larger species take longer. its not unusual for tincs to finally become mature and start mating at 12-18 months.
> 
> james


That is what got me started. I bought some vents less than a week ago and one has started calling.


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

About a week after removing one of the females, the male has started to call!
I heard a muffled buzz and when I got real close to the tank sure enough he was calling.
The female is also following and doing some back stroking! Sorry I know its not a huge deal, but it is a first for me.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Outstanding!


mortal said:


> About a week after removing one of the females, the male has started to call!
> I heard a muffled buzz and when I got real close to the tank sure enough he was calling.
> The female is also following and doing some back stroking! Sorry I know its not a huge deal, but it is a first for me.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad I could help. Good luck with them!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Getting your frogs happy enough to breed IS a big deal!

Take care, Richard.



mortal said:


> About a week after removing one of the females, the male has started to call!
> I heard a muffled buzz and when I got real close to the tank sure enough he was calling.
> The female is also following and doing some back stroking! Sorry I know its not a huge deal, but it is a first for me.


----------

